# Rock backwall



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

This was a practice run for a 75 gal. Its a 10gal i had sitting around. I used home depot fish safe silicone and a bag of river pebbles. Its still curing so the next test will be water cant wait to c the rock colors pop


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good. Are you going to use larger river rocks in the tank as well? How long did it take you?


----------



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

I didnt really plan on using it i just figured if that glass can hold it then any other tank should to. It took the most of the day


----------



## WhitzEnd (May 2, 2011)

That looks really nice for a simple BG. much better than the plastic sheet on the back of the tank and probably about the same price.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

12packdale said:


> I didnt really plan on using it i just figured if that glass can hold it then any other tank should to. It took the most of the day


Yeah...I figured it took a while.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Love the look. I did this same type of BG years ago. Found that eventually the seal between the rock and silicone starts to weaken over time. Gravity then takes over. Maybe it was the type of rock that I used. Good Luck!


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,

I have actually thought about this myself but never went through with it, also for my south American tank I was considering building up a fake plants to make a bush type background.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

tim_s said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have actually thought about this myself but never went through with it, also for my south American tank I was considering building up a fake plants to make a bush type background.


That would be cool. I would like to see that.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Any updates OP???


----------



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

Up and running water still dirty and dont have a proper light. What would like this setup?
[/img]


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I like the BG!!!

What would look AWESOME.. maybe.. would be getting those same rocks, and stacking them against the back and making a slop downward towards the front.

Maybe though... lol


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

halffrozen said:


> I like the BG!!!
> 
> What would look AWESOME.. maybe.. would be getting those same rocks, and stacking them against the back and making a slop downward towards the front.
> 
> Maybe though... lol


That is exactly what I would do. Just stack piles of these same rocks mixing in some of the exact same size with some larger ones. It would look awesome.


----------



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

I thought about covering both sides but got tired of it lol. When i get my 75 im gonna do the whole left and back side to cover patch jobs. The 75 is gonna kick my butt but should pay off


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> tim_s said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


If I ever complete this idea  I will let you know. - I am really thinking of styrofoam / dry lock, I just never experimented with this idea.


----------



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

Just an update i started my 75 and it covers the patch well. Before i start the back i was wondering if any one has seen the back slanted down towards bottom oppo side? Thanks








[/img]


----------



## theyangman (Nov 5, 2011)

how are you filtering this tank? hobs and canisters are gonna be hard to fit over that bg now...


----------



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

Hob will still fit i have a pic with a ten running earlier in post. But on this tank is cannister


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

Just one man's opinion, but something about round river rocks going vertically just doesn't look too natural. Round rocks just don't stack like that in nature. Looks more like wallpaper or a computer background than an aquarium background. You obviously typically see squared off, flatter rocks stack up in lakes and rivers, or smaller piles of round rocks. Not a vertical wall of round rocks.

Just something to consider before you go through all this trouble. It's pretty. It just doesn't look very natural. If you are cool with that, go for it! Again, just an opinion.


----------



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

Ya i hear u but for i couldnt find the rocks i was personally looking for. And i think i disagree with it not looking natural where do u think rocks lkke that came from. Granted i could make it more eco friendly for my fish but thats a diff story. And agree with opinion thanks for reply


----------



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

So what do u think should i continue or leave it as is?








[/img]


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

That looks nice. I'd maybe tail off the lower part more towards the right. I'd also paint the glass black so there was some kind of background where the rocks stop, unless you like being able to see through.

That 10g all done up looks like a little feng shuei (butchered spelling I'm sure) zen garden or something. I like it, but I don't know if I'd have the patience to do it.


----------



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

Ya i plan on painting back black. I had thought about bringing the bottom out farther but like u said patience is about out lol.


----------

